
Why you should care about your Swift compile time – Medium - michaelmior
https://medium.com/@ivanbruel/why-you-should-care-about-your-swift-compile-time-f69f9054610c#.aof5q1xov
======
foobar000001
Or don't use crappy dependancies.

While you're at it you may want to not use swift and instead learn to write
good C for performance minded code and compilation.

